# West Midlands After Show RFUK'ers Pub Meet 9th August



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Following usual RFUK tradition I have sourced a Family Pub with Beer Garden which does food and is open(Adie). The Pub has very good reviews an is ideal for our needs. It is also less than a mile from the Kidderminster Show Meet and less than a three minute drive. So who is up for an after Show meet?

the Pub is.......

The Watermill
Park Lane
Kidderminster
Worcestershire
DY11 6TL

Thanks to Zak and A N Other for the information.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

count us in


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> count us in


 
Cool -we may even have Eve with us.

The Show is on Sunday 9th August 2009 and is at Watermill - Kidderminster  Worcestershire


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Sure i can come down for drink after the halls been packed away


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

We would love to, but we will have to get the animals home after.. and home for the rest of the dogs, parrots and beardies!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm sure tina.b and myself will pop by.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like its just us lot then


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Count us in :lol:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

We might pop in for a quick one.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

im 14 lol doubt i can come ( not to drink lol to chat)


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

reptismail said:


> im 14 lol doubt i can come ( not to drink lol to chat)


 
Your welcome to join us, but no booze dude.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

kato said:


> Your welcome to join us, but no booze dude.


 
may come along with dad but neither of us drink anyway lol


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

We might pop in, but no drinks for us....driving :devil:

lisa


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Jomel said:


> We might pop in, but no drinks for us....driving :devil:
> 
> lisa


 
Only one of us has to drive, and I'll be driving up, so..........

:cheers:

:lol2:

Paul


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Oi! I'm fed up of driving Miss Daisy!!!!

My turn for a beer, naughty husband!

lisa


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well ill be there to have a coke as will have to drive home afterwards


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

tigger79 said:


> well ill be there to have a coke as will have to drive home afterwards



We got a lovely female mojave for sale :whistling2:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> We got a lovely female mojave for sale :whistling2:


 
dont need one, but i have my eyes on a nice lesser pastel female later in the year


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I should be there me thinks


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

i will of course be gracing you all with my presence :lol2:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm teetotal, but may twist Rains arm for a quick slurp of coke before we tackle the lengthy (ahem) journey home..I'm going in disguise though.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I should be there me thinks


As we are taking you, yes you will be there, unless you want to walk home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

wohic said:


> i will of course be gracing you all with my presence :lol2:


damn :lol2:

See you there


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Anyone else coming along, you'll are all welcome to join us.:2thumb:


----------

